# First day back on the water!



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm sure that was a great feeling


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats on your first bone on fly.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice work dude  my reds have avoided capture the past few days but looking to change that this afternoon


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow that's a sweet push pole holder! I love the clear look, It's lexan i'm guessing?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That had to be a rush. Congrats man!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks a lot Gramps.. 

Jacbo the push pole holders came stock on the boat I am not 100% sure what its made out of.. but Lexan sounds like it could be right!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats on your Bone on fly! Now you've felt the rush, I give it less than a week till this new addiction will over come you, and you'll be at it once more.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Alonzo,
Great catch! bonefish is the best species hands down. We are lucky they're in our back yards. On fly, even better. We need to HOOK UP and chase em one day. Shoot me a PM whenever ya want. weekend or weekday. Im sure ya wouldnt mine having more front deck time.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I still can't believe I couldn't get a hook/fly to stick. Lol


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> Alonzo,
> Great catch! bonefish is the best species hands down. We are lucky they're in our back yards. On fly, even better. We need to HOOK UP and chase em one day. Shoot me a PM whenever ya want. weekend or weekday. Im sure ya wouldnt mine having more front deck time.


No doubt shoot me a PM with your info...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on the first bonefish on fly! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] If it makes you feel any better Eric, I went all the way to the Bahamas to go after my first bone on fly, and failed! :-[ You can just go try again tomorrow.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

sorry to hear that Hammer! where abouts in the Bahamas did you go?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Congrats on the first bonefish on fly!  [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] If it makes you feel any better Eric, I went all the way to the Bahamas to go after my first bone on fly, and failed!  :-[ You can just go try again tomorrow.



Once I pick up my skiff, I'm going to log in some hours trying to get my first on fly. lol


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

first you will need to log in some hours on the poling platform!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Glad the first one is outta the way. Now there is no pressure so you can have fun with the rest of them now!
That is on my list of things to do for sure!


----------

